# Reptile show on LI



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

Held Sunday at Suffolk Community Collage in Brentwood [usually at Melville Hilton]. Pretty good show, seemed more roomy than the Hilton. There were at least 4 dart frog vendors and most had thumbs. Picked up a pair of Arena Blancas from DartsandDragons. Paid $200 [ouch] for pair. Are these pretty rare? Their eating right away. Tank is a bit overgrown 12"x12"x18", small but lots of hide spots. Anyone else go to show? As usual there were more snakes than anything, lots of gecos to and bearded dragons.


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

Was trying to make it out there just didn't find the time. I've been to it a few times and always find the one in white plains to be a little better imo.


----------

